# Business in Mexico



## jluman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello, 

I am new to the forum, and at this point I am just doing some feasibility research. I currently do survey work for oil companies offshore, mainly in the Gulf of Mexico, but I also own a water filtration business. The last job that I went on for Chevron, I spent a good deal of time with a resident of Veracruz. Our conversations got me to thinking about offering water filtration to the expat communities in Mexico. 

The filters systems are whole house/business filters. They go on the water line and filter all of the water that comes into the house. I make a good living doing the survey work, but it does not allow me much in the way of family time. The water filtration business is moderately successful , but most Americans feel that their water is fine.

At this point, I am just trying to get a feel for the demand of a water filter like this. The price range would be around $8000.00 usd. They have no filters to change and the maintenance is a 5 minute back flush once a month. They come with a 1 year guarantee from the manufacturer but I would have a longer guarantee drawn up since I have a lot of faith in the product. 

Anyway, the questions I have are 

#1 Are you forum members happy with your water?
#2 Do you feel that most expats are happy with theirs?
#3 Would you buy filters from someone in the US, or would you prefer a local business?
#4 Is there a good established way to advertise to the expat communities?
#5 If I decided to set up the business in Mexico, approximately how long would it take to legally get the doors open start to finish?
#6 Are there any other good forums/chat rooms for expatriates that you could point me to?
#7 Any other advice for me?

Thanks for any help. Sorry for posting a book.

Jeff Luman


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Check out some of the other threads about starting a business in Mexico. They aren't terribly encouraging, I'm afraid.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

chapala has the largest expat community in mexico[15000 cdn & usa'rs].
those that i know that have filtration systems, purchase and have them installed locally and the cost is around $1-2000 usd.
a garafon of drinking water runs $0.90-1.50 and lasts about 3-4 days.
that's what we do and don't worry about showering,teeth brushing and cooking with unfiltered tap water.
i put 5 chlorine tabs in our cystern about every 2 months just for the heck of it.


----------



## jluman (Aug 25, 2008)

*gotcha*

Thanks for the info


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, you can install a two cartridge/UV system for the whole house for $500-$600 if you do it yourself. Filters are expensive at $15 each, but last for a long time. $8000 would be way out of the question!
As for buying a system from the USA: Getting it to Mexico might be a problem with very high shipping costs and import duties.


----------

